# Built an a-frame!



## benjdow (Dec 4, 2006)

I finally finished my clubs a-frame! Sharing if anyone else is planning on building one. I took the idea of using PVC from this write up. I spoke with our regional Sch director about the a-frame for a trial, the PVC is fine it just can't spin...so I had to immobilize it and make it non-skid. You can adjust the a-frame to any height and there's no gap  

I used 3/4" birch plywood, which is quite strong....and quite heavy! I made it even heavier with 2x4's and 2x2's for bracing. I wanted the height to be easily adjusted, a 6 y/o child could easily adjust the height with one hand. I put a hand winch attached to one side of the a-frame, connected to other side which has wheels. 

I wanted to be able to leave the a-frame outside. To endure the elements for a lifetime, I covered the plywood and the perimeter with epoxy resin followed with 2 coats of herculiner bedliner. I used silicone caulk to seal up all the seams. I made the cleats, just haven't put them on. We probably won't use them until trial time. Anyway below is pic and a quick video (the a-frame obviously doesn't have the bedliner and winch in the pic, but does in the video).


----------



## benjdow (Dec 4, 2006)

Here's a better pic that shows the winch, and Arnold


----------

